# Guess who's baaaacckk!!



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm at daddy JQs house. He just made some bomb homemade jerky!! Yall missin out for sure. Now who's ready to take me fishin?!? :


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

This threads worthless without pics!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Should we have a Poll?


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Here's your picture jerky


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

JQs Squid said:


> Here's your picture jerky


Not the jerky we want a pic of lol

Looks killer though


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol.....


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

fishingtwo said:


> Should we have a Poll?


It can be a part of the one already started....kind of the same same.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

JQs Squid said:


> Here's your picture jerky


 Touche Puddy Cat !!


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Look at my profile silly


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Silly goose


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Dang that looks good...nice and spicy!!

Ever tried squid jerky??

http://thesquishymonster.com/2011/12/squid-jerky.html


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

No I have not! But I'll be sure to have JQ make some for me


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You boys better be good. She just wants to go fishing. Make it happen.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> You boys better be good. She just wants to go fishing. Make it happen.


You're her daddy. Why aren't you taking her fishing? That's what daddies do.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd take you but my DIL and my youngest son's girlfriend would prolly get all huffy. You are just too dang cute for the boys to concentrate on fishin!

I dang sure don't wanna take your Dad along....we'd be in a pissin contest all day.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

That jerky looks good. Welcome back


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I think I'm going to buy a boat tomorrow.....what honey?....oh nevermind! :rotfl:

Welcome back! Your dad's a good dude!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

essayons75 said:


> I think I'm going to buy a boat tomorrow.....what honey?....oh nevermind! :rotfl:
> 
> Welcome back! Your dad's a good dude!


He makes cheese to pissoff the rats then loads them full of pellets. That works.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Man has 2Cool gone gay? Ain't nobody gonna take this chick fishing???.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lmao! I've been biting my tongue and was gonna post a couple of things right off the bat but didn't/won't. But hell I'd take her if I lived four hours east of here closer to y'all. My wife wouldn't care as long as she paid for half my petro just because. That and if JQ would ever ship me my Gd smoked cheese I ordered two years s ago. Lol


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Well I still wanna go!! It'll be fun  fishin is fishin right?


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

*Give him his darn cheese already!!*



nomaspigtails said:


> Lmao! I've been biting my tongue and was gonna post a couple of things right off the bat but didn't/won't. But hell I'd take her if I lived four hours east of here closer to y'all. My wife wouldn't care as long as she paid for half my petro just because. That and if JQ would ever ship me my Gd smoked cheese I ordered two years s ago. Lol


Give him is darn cheese already!! Btw I've had it, and yeah it's good lolol


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

JQs Squid said:


> Well I still wanna go!! It'll be fun  fishin is fishin right?


Please tell me you've at least gotten some PM's before I lose all faith in this place......:headknock


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jc calls it Daddy JQ's place too... Hmmmm...


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

BretE said:


> Please tell me you've at least gotten some PM's before I lose all faith in this place......:headknock


Nope!! None that I can see


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Brete is right. Bunch of queers.











Lol


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> jc calls it Daddy JQ's place too... Hmmmm...


Well he is my dad lol can you see the resemblance?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Start posting pics, that oughta do it......


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

nomaspigtails said:


> Brete is right. Bunch of queers.
> 
> Lol


Yikes!! Looks like they need to fly the rainbow flag....
Maybe even possibly make it their profile pic lololol


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JQs Squid said:


> Well he is my dad lol can you see the resemblance?


Maybe if you are wearin' chaps and holding a Busch Lite... No, still can't see it. :rotfl:


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Maybe if you are wearin' chaps and holding a Busch Lite... No, still can't see it. :rotfl:


Lmao!! And holdin a guitar


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JQs Squid said:


> Lmao!! And holdin a guitar


Absolutely. Somebody should write a song about that! :rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

What the hell is wrong with you young dudes ???? LOOK at this poor helpless little gal.. All she wants is to go fishing...Sheeeesshhh !!!!

If I wuz 50 years younger..I'd be out back hooking up the boat right now.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

BretE said:


> Please tell me you've at least gotten some PM's before I lose all faith in this place......:headknock





nomaspigtails said:


> Brete is right. Bunch of queers.
> 
> Lol


I just don't know whats wrong with this place.

Take the lady fishing.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Damm I'd be glad to..!
But I wanna keep my half of the boat...
Somebody's gotta grow a pair and step up..
Hot chick ,take me fishing? =crickets= w t f ?


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

lol... Its not a trap.. She is for real..


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

lololol definitely not a trap! I just wanna go fishin and enjoy life


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey BretE can I borrow the outlaw.....I'll take pics


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> What the hell is wrong with you young dudes ???? LOOK at this poor helpless little gal.. All she wants is to go fishing...Sheeeesshhh !!!!
> 
> If I wuz 50 years younger..I'd be out back hooking up the boat right now.


who is that?? lololol that was 7 years ago.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

JQs Squid said:


> who is that?? lololol that was 7 years ago.


He pulled it from the spank bank!!!!


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

going_deep said:


> He pulled it from the spank bank!!!!


 lololol


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I have a new spot in POC, found it this past weekend. You can catch hundreds of fish in a few hours!!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

going_deep said:


> He pulled it from the spank bank!!!!


My God, that's the funniest thing I've read on here! Green to you!

I'll take you fishing. We'll be down for a week-ish the first week of Oct. in Surfside. We do have a wedding to attend on the 8th, at the beach. But I'll be fishing during the ceremony.

Wife and I may haul the boat down in a few weeks. If it works out. You're welcome to drown some skimps with us. We'll be fishing West Bay, out of Sea Isle.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

WilliamH said:


> I have a new spot in POC, found it this past weekend. You can catch hundreds of fish in a few hours!!


You ain't right.........that's just funny.


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

WilliamH said:


> I have a new spot in POC, found it this past weekend. You can catch hundreds of fish in a few hours!!


Do you have permission to fish his spot?


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

MarkU said:


> My God, that's the funniest thing I've read on here! Green to you!
> 
> I'll take you fishing. We'll be down for a week-ish the first week of Oct. in Surfside. We do have a wedding to attend on the 8th, at the beach. But I'll be fishing during the ceremony.
> 
> Wife and I may haul the boat down in a few weeks. If it works out. You're welcome to drown some skimps with us. We'll be fishing West Bay, out of Sea Isle.


YES I WOULD LOVE THAT!!! 

thanks for the invite


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

JQs Squid said:


> who is that?? lololol that was 7 years ago.


I apologize, Beautiful Lady...BUT ..yore Daddy posted it about 3 weeks ago.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2003513&page=2


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome back, Squid...


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Tortuga said:


> I apologize, Beautiful Lady...BUT ..yore Daddy posted it about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2003513&page=2


well aint he sweet.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

going_deep said:


> Hey BretE can I borrow the outlaw.....I'll take pics


Lol.....Hell, Ima have to take her myself. Poor thang just wants to go fishing....


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)




----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Your more than welcome to come fishing with me and my girlfriend, but you need to drag JQ along so he can write me a song about getting stuck by hardheads, covered in gafftop slime, and being surrounded by potlickers.
In all seriousness, I would be more than happy to put you on some fish after all this weather clears out.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Betcha there's a flock of 2cool wives watching this thread like a hawk..:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Betcha there's a flock of 2cool wives watching this thread like a hawk..:rotfl:


I'm thinkin she knows how to work the bait.  You better be lookin over your shoulder and clear your history and cookies as well old buddy! LOL


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

I really do appreciate everyone on here. but by all means I'm just trying to go fishin and have fun. the wives/ girlfriends I would love to come with. that way I have a new friend, and we can talk girl talk hehe


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

JQs Squid said:


> I really do appreciate everyone on here. but by all means I'm just trying to go fishin and have fun. the wives/ girlfriends I would love to come with. that way I have a new friend, *and we can talk girl talk hehe*


All I hear are crickets now


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

going_deep said:


> All I hear are crickets now


Gay Crickets?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

going_deep said:


> He pulled it from the spank bank!!!!





MarkU said:


> My God, that's the funniest thing I've read on here! Green to you!
> 
> I'll take you fishing. We'll be down for a week-ish the first week of Oct. in Surfside. We do have a wedding to attend on the 8th, at the beach. But I'll be fishing during the ceremony.
> 
> Wife and I may haul the boat down in a few weeks. If it works out. You're welcome to drown some skimps with us. We'll be fishing West Bay, out of Sea Isle.


Someone posted an equally funny one on here a long time ago. "Spankcionary."


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

nomaspigtails said:


> Lmao! I've been biting my tongue and was gonna post a couple of things right off the bat but didn't/won't. But hell I'd take her if I lived four hours east of here closer to y'all. My wife wouldn't care as long as she paid for half my petro just because. That and if JQ would ever ship me my Gd smoked cheese I ordered two years s ago. Lol


You old doghorn you...lol

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Betcha there's a flock of 2cool wives watching this thread like a hawk..:rotfl:


 BINGO! Hence not many offers..... And I am referring to the other 2coolers not myself. :ac550:


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

saltwatersensations said:


> BINGO! Hence not many offers..... And I am referring to the other 2coolers not myself. :ac550:


figured that lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JQs Squid said:


> figured that lol


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


>


:ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

She can come fishing with us! Buncha idiots around here wont take a cute girl fishin!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> She can come fishing with us! Buncha idiots around here wont take a cute girl fishin!


Less than half actually fish


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Jamie_Lee said:


> :ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550::ac550:


LOL


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

JQs Squid said:


> I really do appreciate everyone on here. but by all means I'm just trying to go fishin and have fun. the wives/ girlfriends I would love to come with. that way I have a new friend, and we can talk girl talk hehe


Got any interest fishing the TWAT?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Got any interest fishing the TWAT?


What is that supposed to mean??????


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

Jamie_Lee said:


> She can come fishing with us! Buncha idiots around here wont take a cute girl fishin!


i would love too!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> What is that supposed to mean??????


Texas 
Womens 
Anglers
Tournament

http://www.gofishtx.com/


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Texas
> Womens
> Anglers
> Tournament
> ...


Hehehehe!! That tournament name has always made some folks uncomfortable!

I'll take you fishin Squid. We have a couple shake down runs to complete first and then I'll invite you. I ain't skeered. My wife doesn't give two poops and my sons ole ladies can be pizzed all they want....don't matter to me.

What kinda fishin do you like? We don't usually put a hook in the water within 50 miles of the beach so....if you git nervous when you can't see land....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

JQs Squid said:


> i would love too!!


 There ya go!


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

mstrelectricman said:


> Hehehehe!! That tournament name has always made some folks uncomfortable!
> 
> I'll take you fishin Squid. We have a couple shake down runs to complete first and then I'll invite you. I ain't skeered. My wife doesn't give two poops and my sons ole ladies can be pizzed all they want....don't matter to me.
> 
> What kinda fishin do you like? We don't usually put a hook in the water within 50 miles of the beach so....if you git nervous when you can't see land....


any kind of fishin i like.  but yes when your ready let me know and i will be happy to join yall! thanks so much for being kind


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

bigfishtx said:


> Texas
> Womens
> Anglers
> Tournament
> ...


never heard of it. but i can check it out


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Texas
> Womens
> Anglers
> Tournament
> ...


Ok your excused.. lol


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Best jerky thread on the board right now. World's gone jerky crazy.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

**** I'm single and young (ish). Lol, I'll take you fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JQs Squid (Nov 11, 2014)

themadhunter said:


> **** I'm single and young (ish). Lol, I'll take you fishing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lets go!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I just talked to Flounder Face about this thread. He has been out of pocket but would be willing to take you out. It would be on his tandem kayak though. Is that cool?


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I just want to make a post on this fine thread ..

"Mmmm, Mmm Daddy Like"


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> I just talked to Flounder Face about this thread. He has been out of pocket but would be willing to take you out. It would be on his tandem kayak though. Is that cool?


is he going to ride her there on his moped?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What's your stance on polygamy?

jk jk


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

JFolm said:


> What's your stance on polygamy?
> 
> jq jq?


LOL!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'm going tomorrow morning. You can come fish with us, me and a coworker. Leaving my house on Tiki around 0700. I have an El Pescador 24 so plenty room. We throw lures, but if you want to chunk bait it's ok although we'll be drifting. JQ can come too but he has to bring some homemade cheese. PM for address.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ let me know how it works out with that smoked cheese thing. I'd gladly take a beating from my wife if she knew I had Squids on the boat for a shot at a that plug.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Welcome back, Squid! If only I still had my boat....
Seriously, welcome back!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

nomaspigtails said:


> ^^^^ let me know how it works out with that smoked cheese thing. I'd gladly take a beating from my wife if she knew I had Squids on the boat for a shot at a that plug.


Most men marry into families for money. Not 2cool, we are all about that smoked cheddar!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

JFolm said:


> Most men marry into families for money. Not 2cool, we are all about that smoked cheddar!


I'm not sure the benefit of homemade smoked cheddar cheese outweighs the possibility of a horrendous assless chap sighting.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm betting we see a posting of some new art work from Reel Girl very soon. 
Too many hens in the hen house all of a sudden.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DIHLON said:


> I'm not sure the benefit of homemade smoked cheddar cheese outweighs the possibility of a horrendous assless chap sighting.


Wurd... but that would also depend on which one of the two is wearing them. If both are wearing them I think ts best to run... and I mean run fast! :ac550:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Most men marry into families for money. Not 2cool, we are all about that smoked cheddar!


No doubt bud and I know I dam sure didn't. Dammit. Lol

And Squid, JQ too, "shot at that plug" means cheeeese. Your homemade cheese, not hers! Just thought I might wanna clear that one up. Lol


----------

